# plain H2O vs. sports drinks like Gatorade/Powerade?



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm a football coach and completely new to biking, but as I research this and other sites, I keep seeing "water bottles" discussion.... 
but in my world (I've coached pro players, etc.) our trainers are always telling our athletes that too much *plain water just flushes your system* and that they *need to re-hydrate with electrolytes (sodium, potassium, calcium, and magnesium).*
I'm interested in bikepacking and starting to plan, but in general to all types on here, is there a reason why people do not use these types of products that I'm not finding?
(insert beer jokes if needed lol)
thanks


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

First, you are getting it wrong  People do talk about "water bottles" but for majority of them, there's no water in them but all sort of other stuff. But in reality, if you do a little bit of sport here and there (2-3h relatively easy ride is exactly this), all this is overkill, and plain water is perfectly fine. We get so much of electrolytes in our bodies with normal food through the day (even with healthy bio food, which most of people don't eat, and even more/too much with junk stuff), we certainly don't need to add some extra for that little amount we drink during this activity. 
Sure for pro athletes things are different, but even there junk like Gatorade/Powerade is not something you want to use (I have been in pro endurance sport for long time, so I have few ideas what is really needed), but I doubt most of people here are pro athletes, and they have controlled diets, and especially so intensive workouts like pro athletes do.


----------



## baja07 (Sep 10, 2010)

You could find more info on the Roadie forms for this question. But the majority of cyclists don't need Gels or power bars on short rides. You start needed them for high intensity training. Rides 2-6 hours Is when gels and (Real FOOD) start coming into play.

If your looking for supplements to pack. GU gels and cliff bars can be found in most peoples bags.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Thats what I thought. Thanks!
I know my body pretty well, and know what it needs for 1-2 hours of work, but for multiple days of riding, plus weather, and not being near comforts, I have no idea how to plan. Just starting to learn about it.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I go with water in my camelbak and bottles, but carry multiple gu packs in my bag too. I don't want my water bottles getting some funk going on. modern bottles with their "nano coatings" are better at preventing funk from growing, but not worth the hassle. Plus gatorade bottles can be bought at any gas station and fit into a bottle cage. Unless you're going completely off the grid on your trip, you can easily get electolytes anywhere. If you are going offgrid, those single serving gatorade/electrolyte drink mix packs are easy to pack and weigh nothing.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Good info... there are now condensed drops that can be added to water, like MIO and Powerade, so I was thinking about packing a few of those for off the grid when (Eventually) I go.


----------



## JSharpe7 (May 3, 2016)

There are a couple of good natural electrolyte mixes out there (Biosteel)


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This might sound wrong, but I have tried it and it helped: Do one ride where you let yourself bonk. Get familiar with that feeling of your muscles not working, cramps, lethargy...
I basically went water only, and high intensity until my body quit working properly. By the stopwatch, it wasn't much past 2 hrs.
It was weird because as I approached the 2 hr. mark I was feeling really good and pushing one gear higher, spinning well, breathing well. Then on the next hard effort (climb/sprint/whatever), stuff just quit working. I could not recover my breathing. My legs quit pushing. My head even felt heavy.
It helped me get an idea of how it feels to begin to burn out - where the "E" on my fuel tank really was.
After I bonked, I stopped and recharged (I had packed all kinds of food and drinks in anticipation of the bonk), and took an easy ride home. I felt instantly better, of course.
Getting that extra knowledge gave me extra confidence in knowing how far I could push myself.
Ramping that up to 5 or 6 hours, I have a good idea of my nutritional needs, including the electrolytes, which I will really need after 3 hrs. - and I better get them in before 3 hrs.
At a lower effort, I can go quite a bit longer.
As far as which electrolyte supplement works best? You might have to try a few different things, but anything is better than nothing.

-F


----------

